# rc car problems [moved from C&A]



## alaskatec (May 14, 2011)

YouTube - Rc car problem
please take a look at this video i have a old rc car i got from a friend about a week ago and the first cupple days it was working and i took it to a friends and when i handed the controler to them they steered it away about 10 feet and it started to go nuts , idk what the problem is but i need help.


----------



## alaskatec (May 14, 2011)

also the remote is on, when i get close to the car it starts the motor, when i go to the remote and i try the remote's controls the cars tires twitch and the back tiers jolt around.


----------



## alaskatec (May 14, 2011)

*RC motor problem or not?*

I got my RC car running and i dont know if it was because the battery but when it was kinda low, the motor started to make a high pitched wining noise, is that because of the battery, or some thing with the motor.?


----------

